# Ellie got 2 packages today !!



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

one package was a new doggie tag that I ordered for her from Etsy, and the other package had 3 new dresses. 

Ellie is modeling her new doggie tag along with her new Louisdog My Lovey Teddy dress that I have been looking for for so long in size XS and a friend of mine finally found her one . 

the other 2 dresses fit her perfect. I tried them on real quick and didn't have time to snap pics . 







I don't think the lighting was the greatest when I snapped these next 2 pics but at least you can get an idea of what the tag looks like close up and what the other 2 dresses look like ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw wow, Ellie looks stunning in her new top. The tutu dress is amazing can't wait to see her wearing it.
I also love the dog tag it's beautiful the little stones make it really stand out!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw wow, Ellie looks stunning in her new top. The tutu dress is amazing can't wait to see her wearing it.
> I also love the dog tag it's beautiful the little stones make it really stand out!


thanks Jessica. the LD Lovey Teddy dress is a very comfy dress too. Minnie has the same exact one and like I said, I have been searching for so long for an XS for Ellie and am soooo happy I finally found one ! 
the tutu dress looks so pretty on her. the tule skirt part really poofs out when you put it on . 
yes, i'm so happy with the dog tag too. it took a long time to receive once I placed my order , but it was worth the wait


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Aw, Ellie looks beautiful! Love her new tag. The wait was definitely worth it. I also love her dresses. What great finds on some older LD and Pariero. Can't wait to see her in the other 2 dresses. The tutu one looks really nice too and I'm sure it looks great on Ellie.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aw wow, Ellie looks stunning in her new top. The tutu dress is amazing can't wait to see her wearing it.
> ...


What etsy shop did you get it from?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Aw, Ellie looks beautiful! Love her new tag. The wait was definitely worth it. I also love her dresses. What great finds on some older LD and Pariero. Can't wait to see her in the other 2 dresses. The tutu one looks really nice too and I'm sure it looks great on Ellie.


thanks Michele ! I cant wait for you to get your package you got from me with Carolinas new things . maybe tomorrow you'll get it ... 
Ellie doesn't have any dress like that tutu one. the skirt is so poofy, I just love it . lol i'll try to get some pics soon. she doesn't like wardrobe changes , so... we'll see


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> What etsy shop did you get it from?


I got it from here 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/LoveFrankieAndLola 
but , I see on her main page that it says for now she's not taking new orders . I think its cause she wants to get caught up with the orders she already has first


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > What etsy shop did you get it from?
> ...


Oh yes, I've looked at her etsy before.
She has some lovely tags I like the bangles too. Anyway it's 2:10am for me so I'm guna get some sleep goodnight


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Oh yes, I've looked at her etsy before.
> She has some lovely tags I like the bangles too. Anyway it's 2:10am for me so I'm guna get some sleep goodnight


what are bangles. hehe . 

ok, goodnight. i'm so tired , i'll be going to sleep soon too and its only 9:13 here

oh... maybe i'm getting silly cause i'm tired . I looked up bangle and its a bracelet or anklet. that's what I thought but wasn't sure. sounds nice. I bet she does a nice job making those too


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> thanks Michele ! I cant wait for you to get your package you got from me with Carolinas new things . maybe tomorrow you'll get it ...
> Ellie doesn't have any dress like that tutu one. the skirt is so poofy, I just love it . lol i'll try to get some pics soon. she doesn't like wardrobe changes , so... we'll see


I'm excited to get Carolina's new stuff too. I'm hoping it comes before Wednesday night when we leave for vacation, but if not it will be waiting for us when we return at the end of next week. 

I understand the wardrobe change thing. Carolina's ok if I do 2 or 3, but she doesn't like if I keep doing it. The tutu dress looks so beautiful as is and very different so I'm sure it looks even better on Ellie.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> I'm excited to get Carolina's new stuff too. I'm hoping it comes before Wednesday night when we leave for vacation, but if not it will be waiting for us when we return at the end of next week.
> 
> I understand the wardrobe change thing. Carolina's ok if I do 2 or 3, but she doesn't like if I keep doing it. The tutu dress looks so beautiful as is and very different so I'm sure it looks even better on Ellie.


I just tracked you package and it says expected delivery day is Tomorrow , and its in your state right now , I think about 15 miles away from your town. 
so, it looks very good that it will get to you by tomorrow .

ya, once the clothes are on Ellie, she's fine with them but its putting them on and taking them off that she doesn't like.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The tag turned out really nice! Exactly like Ava's but with different stones. I knew you'd love it. I noticed her shop went on vacation again. That's why I hadn't suggested it to Jessica when she asked me about where I get some of my tags. The last time she went on vacation she was gone for over a year! So it's a good thing you ordered now. Ellie Mae looks cute in her new things. Lucky you having a friend in Florida to find things for you.

I have a busy work week ahead so pm me with the shipping costs so that I can pay you.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> The tag turned out really nice! Exactly like Ava's but with different stones. I knew you'd love it. I noticed her shop went on vacation again. That's why I hadn't suggested it to Jessica when she asked me about where I get some of my tags. The last time she went on vacation she was gone for over a year! So it's a good thing you ordered now. Ellie Mae looks cute in her new things. Lucky you having a friend in Florida to find things for you.
> 
> I have a busy work week ahead so pm me with the shipping costs so that I can pay you.


yes, I am very happy with the tag . its just beautiful . wow, I wonder how long her shop will be closed for. its just as well for me cause I may have ordered another tag and I think I really should cut back on my spending on dog things...  . I know, its such a good thing I ordered now. 

I just got an email that my DC order just shipped. its the LD terry dress in XS and the LD wow padding coat . I just hope the coat in S/M isn't too big on Minnie . I think there coats may run large .
and I noticed Melissa listed some Pariero and some Pretty pet and suckright. its a good price for the Pariero when she has a sale. Last time I tried to order Pariero from DC, it didn't work out at all... the item I had ordered was no longer available :-(. I think I would of been able to get it if I had ordered it myself when I put the DC order . so, I decided not to order thru DC anymore. but, it is a good price if she can really get it while its still instock... 

ok, i'll send you a pm with the shipping. I can do that now.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, I've looked at her etsy before.
> ...


I'm awake now  yeah a bangle is a bracelet haha. I see you noticed the new things on DC, I asked Melissa to put them on the site as when I order from America it's easier for me if it all comes from one place that way I only have to pay one shipping


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I'm awake now  yeah a bangle is a bracelet haha. I see you noticed the new things on DC, I asked Melissa to put them on the site as when I order from America it's easier for me if it all comes from one place that way I only have to pay one shipping


good morning :sunny:
its a chilly morning here but its supposed to warm up nice this afternoon. 
yes, one time I tried to order Pariero from DC and it turned out to be not that good. I really wanted this hoodie. I waited and waited and waited. then, after waiting so long, Melissa messaged me to tell me the item was no longer available :-(. I was very disappointed cause I wanted those hoodies so bad. they were so pretty. and , I think if I would of ordered directly, I think I would of been able to get them.. so, that was the last and only time that I tried to order Pariero from DC. but, the price would be good if she can get the item before it sells out. 
The pretty pet coat with the ruffles looks really nice. i'm tempted to get one too but I wont. i'm hoping for a DC sale soon. this weekend is Columbus Day weekend and I was hoping she'd have a sale for that.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I'm awake now
> ...


Oh I hope that doesn't happen to me 
I'm hoping for another sale soon too, what are you wanting next?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it E! The tag is adorable!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Oh I hope that doesn't happen to me
> I'm hoping for another sale soon too, what are you wanting next?


hopefully it doesn't happen to you. I guess I would take a chance again on ordering Pariero if it wasn't something that I absolutely had to have. like, I think I mentioned to you that coming soon there are some adorable hoodies with bear ears and another hoodie coat that's poka dot. to me , those are must haves , so, i'll spend the extra money to make sure I get one before they sell out ...

i'll probably keep changing my mind until its time to order , but , right now what I want most is the puppy pink nouveau bow collar for Ellie and the hearts plz hoodie in white for Ellie and the one in black for Tootsie. I have the heartz plz hoodie in black for Ellie and white for Minnie now and they are very soft and comfy hoodies and I love them so much I want both colors for Ellie cause she wears hers all the time . what are you getting on your next order ? the Pretty pet coat ? are you getting the Pariero ? are you getting a suckright collar ?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> Love it E! The tag is adorable!


thanks Chrisite ! your Diva BG would look so pretty wearing one too


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Ellie Mae looks so cute in the dress and how lucky that you were able to find one in the correct size. I really love the tag, especially the coloured stones, very pretty!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kismet said:


> Ellie Mae looks so cute in the dress and how lucky that you were able to find one in the correct size. I really love the tag, especially the coloured stones, very pretty!


thank you , I was just so excited when I found out they had that dress in her size !!! . yes, the tag is so beautiful. I would recommend you get one but the shop on Etsy is not taking any new orders right now so they can catch up on existing orders. I hear when they do this , it could be a very long time before they reopen for new orders ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I hope that doesn't happen to me
> ...


Yeah you mentioned the bear ears and the polka dot new items. Have you got any photos of them?
I'd love to see them.
I've got the pink nouveau bow collar coming, can't wait  
I'm going to have a look at the hearts plz hoodies. I'm not going to get that pretty pet coat she uploaded, I want the neon pink lolly pop tutu coat but can't find it  and Melissa doesn't know what brand it is so can't upload it. I would like the mint kawaii pariero top but I'm not overly fussed so of its available on the next sale I will get it. I would like the lollipop suckright collar I love it! Do you like the suckright stuff?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah you mentioned the bear ears and the polka dot new items. Have you got any photos of them?
> I'd love to see them.
> I've got the pink nouveau bow collar coming, can't wait
> I'm going to have a look at the hearts plz hoodies. I'm not going to get that pretty pet coat she uploaded, I want the neon pink lolly pop tutu coat but can't find it  and Melissa doesn't know what brand it is so can't upload it. I would like the mint kawaii pariero top but I'm not overly fussed so of its available on the next sale I will get it. I would like the lollipop suckright collar I love it! Do you like the suckright stuff?


i'm thinking very soon like hopefully in a few days, they will add those hoodies and coat to Pariero. there are some spaces they made room for on the site for the pictures of the new items... so, it should be soon ... 

the hearts plz hoodies are much nicer in person than they look from the pics. they are just such a soft, comfy hoodie. great for everyday. 
that lolly pop tutu coat is so cute. Meoshia has that one ... she can tell you the brand. 
i'll hve to take a look at that lollipop collar. i'm sure its very cute . I only ordered some suckright one time form DC and that didn't go too well either :-( . I got sent the wrong size. it took a long time for me to receive and when it got here , it was the next size up from what I ordered , so it was too big. but , it did look very very nice. a very thick material . nice quality. I returned it to DC shop and Melissa wanted to get me the right size but Winter was ending at the time and I didn't want to wait any longer ... not sure if i'll get any suckright again... I don't know. i'm not sure they have the tiny size like for Ellie ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Suckright xs is Ellie's size. The lollipop tutu coat is on puppy love couture. I spoke to Toshiki and the two new items on YouTube will be out sometime around November. At least that's what he told me in an email yesterday, so not sure what the spaces are for.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah you mentioned the bear ears and the polka dot new items. Have you got any photos of them?
> ...


It is disappointing when you get the wrong size after waiting so long. You end up not fussed about the item don't you. The lollipop collar is adorable, I think you will like it!
I'm glad to hear it's good quality


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Suckright chart, I have a size xs hoodie here and Ava's measurements are slightly above the xs measurements. Size xs would undoubtedly fit Ellie


Louisdog chart for smiley bunny hoodie xs, in comparison to suckright xs


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Suckright xs is Ellie's size. The lollipop tutu coat is on puppy love couture. I spoke to Toshiki and the two new items on YouTube will be out sometime around November. At least that's what he told me in an email yesterday, so not sure what the spaces are for.


I've saw it on puppy love couture but don't want order from there as I would rather just pay one shipping so hoping Melissa can get it uploaded since I will be ordering from her anyway


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Suckright xs is Ellie's size. The lollipop tutu coat is on puppy love couture. I spoke to Toshiki and the two new items on YouTube will be out sometime around November. At least that's what he told me in an email yesterday, so not sure what the spaces are for.
> ...


When I emailed Melissa about the coat last year we were having a hard time finding the website. That's why it's not in DC. Try emailing the seller on puppy love couture and asking her the website for that coat.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm gonna check the suckright site to see what I will get Ellie.  ( i'm a doggie clothes addict , what can I say . lol )


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Chiluv04 said:
> ...


Done, just emailed them


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I looked at everything on the site and I think the suckright I want for Ellie is the rock and roll princess


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I looked at everything on the site and I think the suckright I want for Ellie is the rock and roll princess


Love it! Ellie will look like a little rock chick!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Love it! Ellie will look like a little rock chick!


lol , but ginger ella is so cute too !!! I just want to order one, not two. which one should I get ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava's getting that one. It's one of my faves. I think that tutu is removable.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ava's getting that one. It's one of my faves. I think that tutu is removable.


is that one listed on DC ? I know ginger ella is , but I didn't see the rock girl one


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Ava's getting that one. It's one of my faves. I think that tutu is removable.
> ...


I can't recall if that was one of the items I asked Melissa to add last year. If not, I'm sure she'll get it up for us quick cause there's a hoodie by this make that I want and a collar that Melissa already added for me a while back.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Love it! Ellie will look like a little rock chick!
> ...


I prefer rock chick


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I can't recall if that was one of the items I asked Melissa to add last year. If not, I'm sure she'll get it up for us quick cause there's a hoodie by this make that I want and a collar that Melissa already added for me a while back.


I don't think it was added last winter... ok, i'll keep my eyes open for the ones that get added. I want that one for Ellie for sure now 



Jessicashield said:


> I prefer rock chick


me too. Rock chic it is ! are you gonna get Millie one too ? lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't think I will, it is lovely though


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I don't think I will, it is lovely though


aww, too bad cause then Millie, Ava, and Ellie could have been triplets . lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I will, it is lovely though
> ...


Actually... That would be pretty cute!
Maybe I will after all hehe


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I see that Melissa added the rock and roll princess hoodie. its expensive . I wonder how much the croissant hoodie is. I don't thin she has that one on her site. strange how the ginger boy hoodie is so much less money than the ginger ella ...

I found the croissant cardigan. its 70.00 , so.. not too bad with the discount

rock and roll princess is 107.00. I know its cute but that's kinda a lot ... hmmm 

I may get the croissant one instead . its really cute


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I asked her to add it along with 2 other hoodies. I haven't looked at the price yet. She had emailed me asking about that tutu coat Jessica was inquiring about

What do you think of this sweater?
https://www.etsy.com/listing/205642008/hand-knit-dog-sweater-pet-sweater


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

which other one is she adding that you asked. 

i'm thinking i'll get the croissant hoodie. its a lot less money and still very cute


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its a pretty sweater. not a bad price too. 

I think my girls would be more comfy in a sweater that's sleeveless. I don't think they need the sleeves for warmth. they like the sleeveless for comfort much more

107 for rock and roll princess 

70 for croissant hoodie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> its a pretty sweater. not a bad price too.
> 
> I think my girls would be more comfy in a sweater that's sleeveless. I don't think they need the sleeves for warmth. they like the sleeveless for comfort much more
> 
> ...


I really want that rock and roll princess but geez the pricing is outrageous. I wonder how much did she mark it up.

Have you ever heard of Stinky G dog sweaters? I'm looking at some on Amazon. They're cute, but sweaters are out of my element. But I'd like to add a few to their wardrobes. Mine don't have an issue with sleeves.

I have a hard time finding sweaters that I like.
By the looks of the pics they seem really well made. And the price is great!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00K5...s=Stinky+G&dpPl=1&dpID=51OvrayBiPL&ref=plSrch
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00NU...d=A13KR082VVNP3T#immersive-view_1444182503943


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I really want that rock and roll princess but geez the pricing is outrageous. I wonder how much did she mark it up.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Stinky G dog sweaters? I'm looking at some on Amazon. They're cute, but sweaters are out of my element. But I'd like to add a few to their wardrobes. Mine don't have an issue with sleeves.
> 
> I have a hard time finding sweaters that I like.


ya, I had no idea the rock and roll princess would be that much money . LOL. 
im gonna get Minnie the croissant one I think it will be about 39.00 with the 35% off . that's not bad ... and its still cute.

no, I never heard of Stinky G. 

Minnie has a hip doggie sweater that she has worn so much. its an older one so it was made better than the new ones you find in Marshalls . a nice thick sweater. its not much to look at anymore but it keeps her warm and she's very comfy in it. 
I do have a lot of hip doggie sweaters in her size too . she doesn't get a lot of wear out of them . I don't know why. I just seem to be collecting them . lol

oops, I meant that I have a lot of ON sweaters in Minnies size I seem to be collecting. she hasn't worn them much .. I don't know why. she loves the hip doggie one that Ellie likes to chew on . haha


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I really want that rock and roll princess but geez the pricing is outrageous. I wonder how much did she mark it up.
> ...


Speaking of Hip doggie, I just saw a cute pink cheetah hip doggie sweater in ritzy rover. I won't buy it though. But it's cute.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Speaking of Hip doggie, I just saw a cute pink cheetah hip doggie sweater in ritzy rover. I won't buy it though. But it's cute.


why wont you buy it ? I meant ON. I have a lot of ON sweaters for Minnie. and the one sweater by hip doggie that is minnies fave but should be thrown away but she loves it. well, all this talk about buying things is exhausting. gonna sign off for now ..... :sleepy2:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Hip doggie, I just saw a cute pink cheetah hip doggie sweater in ritzy rover. I won't buy it though. But it's cute.
> ...


I'm in bed already lol. Making it an early night. I think I better wait until Ellie Mae gets her ON and then I may just buy one of those. 
Maybe you can find Minnie another sweater like her face hip doggie sweater. Tomorrow you'll have to show me which sweater you're talking about. Night night


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm in bed already lol. Making it an early night. I think I better wait until Ellie Mae gets her ON and then I may just buy one of those.
> Maybe you can find Minnie another sweater like her face hip doggie sweater. Tomorrow you'll have to show me which sweater you're talking about. Night night


I don't think you can find that HD sweater anymore . at least not in the pink color and not the old kind that was made better than the new kind that is made real thin. its like a Nordic print. you know... those ski sweater Nordic print pattern type. it came in light blue, pink, red, and black I think ... 
not sure I can show you it. ( its embarrassing. hehe. its so raggedy ) . but ,as I said, she loves it . 

ok, this time i'm really going to sleep :cloud9:


----------

